# Constipation?



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all, my doe Cinder seems to have constipation, I think... I noticed she was sitting on top of her water bottle so I took her out for some play time and when she was in my hand I noticed a slight green in her anus, which I've seen before, which I also thought she was constipated at that time, too but thought nothing of it. So then that feces slowly came out and then I noticed there was a slight green again so this time I ever so gently squeezed at the base of her tail and then another one plopped out. THEN I still noticed some green so I gently squeezed again and a big one came out and that seemed to be the end of it. I haven't noticed her acting different at so I'm not sure if there's a certain food I should give her to make her stools a little less troublesome?

eta: I'd also like to add that her poop seemed normal color and it didn't even seem dry, but it definitely was not slimy or runny. I'm currently feeding my mice Brown't Tropical Carnival Hamster/Gerbil, with added quick oatmeal oats. I also give veggies about every other day. She also seems to be drinking fine.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

It could be too much veg .... how much are they getting every other day?


----------



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, it's 'about' every other day, if I have it and it's been lettuce. I don't give them that much (about a Tbls for 3 of them I'd say) and they never eat it all. It just seems like she goes slow, like it takes awhile to come out. Maybe I'm just over thinking things because she seems healthy. Maybe she's just a slower pooper? :S


----------

